
Ask HN: Liberal arts colleges with strong CS programs? - heymijo
An education colleague put out this request on Twitter:<p>&quot;My daughter wants a computer science program at a liberal arts college, &amp; we&#x27;d love suggestions of schools she maybe hasn&#x27;t heard of. Anybody?&quot;<p>The responses thus far are from a non-technical crowd. Thought the audience here might be able to help.<p>Thanks!
======
taylodl
Checkout the College of Wooster. My son is double majoring in mathematics and
computer science and I've been really impressed with the quality of their
program.

~~~
heymijo
Once upon a time I went to a basketball camp at the College of Wooster. Thanks
for the suggestion!

